# Missing few apps in Gummy



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

I have 1.9 Gummy installed and am missing few, just few things.

1. How do I get back friends quick dial page?

2. is there any way to get old Tunewiki back? as it had my free lastfm account in it, and new one does not have slacker nor lastfm. lastfm downloaded by itself does not work anymore, keeps saying "this session is no more associated with this user". took me several yrs to fine tune that station, hate to lose it.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I highly recommend you get into Gummy 2.0 before getting re-setup. Refer back to the original post you posted to get better instructions on getting you there.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

have 2.0 working. also, set quick dial under shortcuts>add quick dial. not as large icons as in original phone s/w, but will do.


----------

